# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán nướng Nhật Bản - Khuyến mại đặc biệt nhân dịp khai trương

## hnc199

*QUÁN NƯỚNG NHẬT BẢN*

Không sử dụng nhiều gia vị, không đậm đà béo ngậy làm mê lòng người như ẩm thực Trung Hoa, Nhật Bản với những nét thanh tao rất riêng luôn quyến rũ bất cứ thực khách nào ngay từ nụ hôn đầu tiên.

Ẩm thực là nghệ thuật,là phong cách sống,là sự hiểu biết là sự trải nghiệm là nét văn hóa của từng quốc gia.Chúng tôi hạnh phúc khi được thấy sự hài lòng trên khuôn mặt bạn,hãy cười rạng rỡ vì cuộc sống quá ngắn ngủi.

*Bạn đã thử chưa?*

Không, bạn không cần đến Nhật đâu!


Sochu và Sake, cùng những món nướng đậm đà phong vị Nhật Bản, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được tất cả trong một không gian ẩm thực văn hóa ngay khi đến với “Quán nướng Nhật Bản” của chúng tôi. Kiến trúc Nhật Bản thống trị bởi gỗ và các vật liệu thiên nhiên, do vậy “Quán nướng Nhật Bản” cũng được chăm chút đến từng chi tiết nhưng không hề quá rắc rối.

Thế mạnh về tổ chức sinh nhật,sự kiện nền tảng từ ZEN coffeeshop từ trước nên Quán Nướng Nhật Bản rất mong muốn được đón tiếp các vị khách vào các ngày đặc biệt của mình trong năm,với sức chứa 50 người rất thuận lợi cho tổ chức party cho cơ quan,hay tụ tập một nhóm bạn bè,việc còn lại chỉ là nhấc điện thoại và gọi cho người quản lý của chúng tôi.Chúng tôi đưa ra giá cả menu rất hấp dẫn,ngoài ra khi đi 2 người,6 người hay 10 người các ban có thể được chọn những Set cho nhóm bạn của mình với giá cả rất phải chăng,giá rẻ giật mình

Quán nướng Nhật Bản nằm trong khuôn viên Zen coffeeshop đối diện Hồ Tây thơ mộng. Đến với Quán nướng Nhật Bản, chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng khi thưởng thức đồ nhậu tại một trong những địa điểm lãng mạn nhất Hà Nội.

Còn chờ gì nữa? Một không gian ấm áp để tụ tập với bạn bè!

Quán nướng Nhật Bản – Số 100 ngõ 152 Thụy Khuê (đường Ven Hồ)- Hà Nội

(Vào ngõ 152 Thụy Khuê rẽ trái ven hồ 100m nhìn thấy chỗ có rất nhiều đèn lồng
đỏ treo cao)
Liên hệ đặt chỗ: 0983320894 (gặp chị My)

YM: quanuongnhatban@yahoo.com
zencoffeeshop@yahoo.com
FB: QuanNuong NhatBan | Facebook

----------

